# Near Death and back just to be tortured



## 2002valkyrie (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi All,

I apologize for my absence but as many of you know my health has been touchy for a few years but due to financial problems and trying to re-negotiate my house loan with Chase Finance for 2 years. My stress levels reeked havoc with my heart rate as well as breathing. So I finally allowed a Cardiologist to do a Heart Cath after a long year of refusing one... He left me with a D.V.T. (blood clot) which I was told was very serious and would have to take Coumadin (Warfin Sodium / rat poison) for 6 months. Well after being stabbed with a needle every day, every other day, once a week then finally every two weeks, the doctors figured they knew how much Coumadin I was to take in order to keep my I.N.R. level between 2.5 and 3. Well being my luck I never felt well while I took it but 5 months in I started having infections one behind another. Mostly sinuses, pneumonia and tonsillitis. Suddenly on a Thursday I was very sick with a headache and sore muscles which I thought was from doing yard work from Saturday till Wednesday. I stayed in the bed and slept without eating till Saturday night when my wife insisted I either eat or go to the doctor I tried to eat chicken soup, I got 3 bites down and started having sever stomach cramps. Sunday morning I told my wife I was still sick and went to the bathroom to urinate only to have a near black urine that smelled like dead fish. I gathered my medication in a bag and wrote "Meds. I give up". My wife found me blacked out on the bed. She rushed me to the emergency room where they began looking for stomach blockages and running test on my blood. Finally a different doctor comes in insist that I wake up from my mini coma. Then tells my wife she has to sign papers releasing the hospital from liability. He also tells he he is a Coumadin specialist and I am near dead because my I.N.R. levels are above 16 and it is the highest he has ever heard of. He then tells her she may have saved my life if it's not too late because the highest levels he has treated was 12 and the woman died while he treated her. While he is talking a room full of nurses and techs are setting me up for plasma infusions as well as vitamin K. They had to give me 3 pints of frozen plasma before my I.N.R. was a 4. 

Since that experience I have learned that my body has a lot of calcification where I bled into tissue during the poisoning and must be cut off or out. Already I have had 2 surgeries and have been on more medication than I care to mention. We are looking for a full recovery.

On another note while I was down and out Chase forced me and my wife into a bankruptcy and we moved to a nice little house in a nice small town and my stress level is great but on a sour note I no longer have anywhere to mess with refining. I hope to find or build a small building that would house my long missed hobby. Well I need to lay back down now. Ya'll don't be strangers now. Ya hear?


----------



## Claudie (Jul 29, 2011)

That's a pretty amazing story, I'm glad you survived to tell about it. Sounds like something the local doctors here would do to somebody. It's too bad doctors aren't held responsible for their mistakes, even worse is they make YOU pay for them. I can relate to the bank experience, it sucks. I sure hope things go better for you in the future. 
Claude


----------



## Palladium (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. We have missed you around here. I hope you get to feeling better and can get back on your feet soon. Did you move far from Anniston? Jacksonville maybe? Take care and get some rest Valkyrie.


----------



## dtectr (Jul 29, 2011)

2002valkyrie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On another note while I was down and out Chase forced me and my wife into a bankruptcy and we moved to a nice little house in a nice small town and my stress level is great but on a sour note I no longer have anywhere to mess with refining. I hope to find or build a small building that would house my long missed hobby. Well I need to lay back down now. Ya'll don't be strangers now. Ya hear?


 I know this isn't a direct solution to your workshop issues, but maybe good for a point of reference.

Near where I live, there is a company that manufactures the outbuildings, like they do everywhere. But these can be customized to any floor/window/door/roof plan & are made by an Amish community. The construction quality is excellent (for example - if the seam of the siding lands on a stud, they double the stud, so that each sheet is fastened as securely as the other. They would easily work as lake cabins. Some have garage doors.

Here, they sell them through a local storage company, with no credit check, rent to own, and are delivered and set up by the manufacturers. Their literature states their goal was to provide affordable warehouse space of any size and are priced accordingly.

Perhaps you can find something similar in your area? I'll dig up the literature I picked up & try to get you some names & numbers.

Take care of yourself. I understand the frustration - when I was 4 years old, my local doctor nearly let me die - he was treating me for stomach flu when I actually had a ruptured appendix! He was to proud to refer me. My dad called a competent doctor nearly 45 miles away, who diagnosed me over the phone, then proceeded to save my life in the operating room. I have some big scars, but I have my life!
dtectr


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm saddened to read the bad news. Please take care, and get back to normal as quickly as you can. Also, take the opportunity to keep us informed of your progress, both health-wise and with refining. 

Harold


----------



## butcher (Jul 30, 2011)

2002valkyrie, It ammazed me how well you picked up refining, and how quickly you were making pretty gold, I feel with doctors and medicine sometimes it's damned if you do and damned if you don't.
Thank God you survived that poisioning, Many of us here on the forum are chearing for you to get better, and get back on your feet doing what you love to do.


----------



## butcher (Jul 30, 2011)

Remember this?
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=6152

now that is some fine work.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 30, 2011)

butcher said:


> now that is some fine work.


Yes, it is! The buttons were consistently pretty. I'm speaking of the surface. Contaminated gold won't yield that clarity and smoothness. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Jul 30, 2011)

Get well soon buddy and I'm sure the lack of stress will help that process, take it easy and chill out for a while and I'm sure we will be seeing more of those beautiful buttons in the near future.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 30, 2011)

Get well soon, you are missed here. I was wondering where you have been, and figured you were busy refining, or got tired of the BS that sometimes works its way onto the forum. Sorry to hear that it was neither of those guesses and involved doctors, hospitals and banks. 

Jim

Edited to fix spelling


----------



## skippy (Jul 30, 2011)

It sucks that the financial stuff hit you too at the same time, keep your spirits up, and let us know how your recovery goes.

PS a good HCl wash should take care of the calcification


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 30, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Yes, it is! The buttons were consistently pretty. I'm speaking of the surface. Contaminated gold won't yield that clarity and smoothness.


You can say that again Harold! You obviously knew how to refine gold very well. A lot of people don't have the patience to clean the gold properly before melting it,therefore it is dirty and oxidized badly,but you made some gorgeous gold brother.


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Jul 30, 2011)

Palladium said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. We have missed you around here. I hope you get to feeling better and can get back on your feet soon. Did you move far from Anniston? Jacksonville maybe? Take care and get some rest Valkyrie.


Gadsden, well Southside it's nice here.


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Jul 30, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > now that is some fine work.
> ...


That's what I miss the most trying to take pictures of my gold and feeling pride in my work. Man I might just set up a tent or a lean too. I need a small building. I just feel too bad to build one.


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you all for remembering me. I am glad to have a hobby that makes me both happy and is self sustaining. I just recieved news today that my Granddad passed today. He was the kind of guy that would have enjoyed refining in his younger days. He was quite the tinkerer. I inherrited his ability to jerry rig and improvise my way through tough situations. Because of my health, I have not seen him in almost a year. I really feel bad that I wasn't there for him more. 
Life throws us hardballs sometimes... I wish my batting average would pick up some. Thank you all again. I hope if you are reading this then you and yours are well and happy.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 30, 2011)

2002valkyrie said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry to hear that. We have missed you around here. I hope you get to feeling better and can get back on your feet soon. Did you move far from Anniston? Jacksonville maybe? Take care and get some rest Valkyrie.
> ...



Really !!! I just got back from there fishing. When you get to feeling better and if you need a hand with anything let me know. I live up by the falls.


----------



## rewalston (Jul 31, 2011)

2002valkyrie said:


> Thank you all for remembering me. I am glad to have a hobby that makes me both happy and is self sustaining. I just recieved news today that my Granddad passed today. He was the kind of guy that would have enjoyed refining in his younger days. He was quite the tinkerer. I inherrited his ability to jerry rig and improvise my way through tough situations. Because of my health, I have not seen him in almost a year. I really feel bad that I wasn't there for him more.
> Life throws us hardballs sometimes... I wish my batting average would pick up some. Thank you all again. I hope if you are reading this then you and yours are well and happy.



Hope you get to feeling better soon. I'm still in the collecting phase of this hobby so I'm no where near happy nor self sustaining. I know exactly how you feel about your Granddad. My father passed away last Halloween, from pancreatic cancer. He lived in Las Vegas and I'm in Ontario. I haven't seen him in about 5 years and there was no way to even get back to his funeral. I do have a small urn of his ashes on my desk as a remembrance and I made a Memorial picture with him, my brother-in-law and my grandparents in it. None of these will really solve the not being near him thing. I still haven't been able to truly grieve over his loss and I'm finding it really hard to even forgive myself for not being there for him. 
Life certainly tosses one hardballs at times, when it rains it pours. Because of the nice little heat wave we had here over the last few weeks I haven't been able to work, too hot to work in an un-air conditioned building making pizzas. And then with the storms that we have coming through it's not helping matters much. My wife is astrophobic (fear of storms) and so with me having to be with her for comfort, I've even lost that job that I had...AND THEN my truck decided that it was going to blow the battery..damn thing is taking a charge but won't hold it...no money to get it looked at and no money for a new battery. Sheesh can't win for loosing around here. I do have a 6x9x2 utility trailer that I built to allow me to haul scrap or hard waste but well no truck can't very well pull the trailer with my hands....possible source of income on hold until when ever. Heck I can't even go up and pick up e-scrap to collect pins and figures..can't win. 

Anywho Valkyrie you take care of yourself. 

Rusty


----------



## wrecker45 (Jul 31, 2011)

hey rusty where in ont are you...Jim


----------



## rewalston (Jul 31, 2011)

Jim, I'm in Newmarket.


----------



## joem (Aug 4, 2011)

I just have to say " holy crap" and " death to Loan Managers"
:shock:


----------



## skippy (Aug 4, 2011)

Rusty, keep your battery on the charger, and when you need to go make a pickup, or cruise for scrap, just leave your truck running the whole time. Wouldn't that work?


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 4, 2011)

I think if your battery is bad it can over work your alternator and burn that out.
Your best bet is just replace the battery when you confirm it is bad.
I worked at an alternator and starter repair shop and saw a lot of that.

Jim


----------



## rewalston (Aug 5, 2011)

Might work Skippy, but as Jim said it will over work the alternator. I'll just have to figure out where I buried the money in the back yard and find another battery before I'm looking for an alternator as well.

Rusty


----------



## seawolf (Aug 6, 2011)

Over the years I have bought many good batteries from the scrap/salvage yards. Take a volt meter with you and your old battery for trade, if you have little or no money a pound or two of copper, brass, aluminum to sweeten the deal should work. Many of the vehicles taken to the yard are driven in and sold. A quick test with the meter for a battery voltage of 12.6 or above and you are on your way.
Good Luck, Mark


----------

